# Smoked mozzarella fonduta?



## chef marko (Oct 14, 2015)

Looking for any insight on a smoked cheese dip. Anyone ever make any dips with cheeses in smoker? Maybe something similar to the Olive garden Smoked Fondutta.

thanks,

Mark


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 14, 2015)

Smoked cheese makes tasty fondue!


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 16, 2015)

Chef marko said:


> Looking for any insight on a smoked cheese dip. Anyone ever make any dips with cheeses in smoker? Maybe something similar to the Olive garden Smoked Fondutta.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mark


Marko,

I would try experimenting, make your dip, fire up the cold smoker, put it in for an hour and see how you like it, if it needs more, smoke it longer.

Maybe a very small amount of smoke powder would give it the taste your looking for?

Let us know how it turns out!


----------

